# The Ragamuffins Leave The Nest



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Shared with permission from Seedy of the New York City Pigeon Rescue Central list. Seedy kept a close eye on these youngsters as they were growing up and got this great set of photos.

Enjoy!

Terry

http://www.ferals.org/loft_birds/ragamuffins


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, these were great pictures showing the growth of these babies. They look like identical twins. I had always thought there was usually one checker and one bar when they hatch but in this case looks like they were both bars.

Thanks a lot

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome!!! Love the well-written captions!  Thanks for passing on these delicious, non-fattening tidbits!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

The pictures are just great, I could just hug those darlings, I love that age! 

I wish them both a wonderful life, and for their Creator to provide them their daily food, shelter, protection, and a wonderful life.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

..made me feel all warm and fuzzy....


----------

